# AW catalog



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

How do I order?Can`t find a link on thier site.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Give 'em a call:

1-888-910-2889


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sign up for email notices and it is automatic?


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I get the e-mail notices.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

do you ever buy from them direct online?
for instance they have a sale Black Friday of a $100 set for $40.
did you get that email?
have you ever bought anything online from them?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I've purchased from them before. Not online. I filled out a sheet at the store and I recieved the catologs in the mail. Got the latest one a couple of weeks ago.

You could register online.

Randy.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I have an account but never ordered anythig online yet.I sent customer service an email for catalog order info.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I ordered a few times online and I always receive the catalogs for free.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cuda, that should do it then. they have never ignored such a request.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

being signed up for email heads up just gives them your email address, I don't think it gives them your home address, does it??


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Email bounced back AAAARGH!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.autoworldstore.com/Default.asp

http://www.autoworldstore.com/category_s/8.htm

http://round2.dlisys.com/Registration.aspx?BrandId=4

http://www.autoworldstore.com/Articles.asp?ID=250

Autoworldstore.com
6502 N. Grape Rd Suite 858
Mishawaka IN 46545

TOLL FREE: 1-888-910-2889
Local Call: 1-574-247-6900
Fax: 1-574-247-6901

E-Mail: [email protected]

Customer Service/Phone Orders: Monday – Friday 8.00am – 5.00pm Eastern

After hours: Please leave a message and we will call you back on the next business day. 

http://www.autoworldstore.com/category_s/6.htm


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

AW doesn't recognize my email or my sign in info. they are FUBAR.
but they did send me a catalog last week. they are FUBAR.
not going to register again, but I will cal next week and find out why.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

I got an e-mail with a link that said "order catalog", but when you click on the link, it just takes you to the store website. I would like to have a catalog, but not gonna jump through hoops for it. If they want people to have the catalog (which means sales), they should make it easy and simple to get one.

:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I didn't have to register. They know who I am.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

travis1960 said:


> I got an e-mail with a link that said "order catalog", but when you click on the link, it just takes to to the store website. I would like to have a catalog, but not gonna jump through hoops for it. If they want people to have the catalog (which means sales), they should make it easy and simple to get one.
> 
> :dude:


Exactly!


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

alpink said:


> AW doesn't recognize my email or my sign in info. they are FUBAR.
> but they did send me a catalog last week. they are FUBAR.
> not going to register again, but I will cal next week and find out why.


I'll 2nd this. I have got emails & catalogs since the beginning, also ordered thru there web site, & tried logging into my account with no success. Requested account & password info & was informed that my email address was not on file.

Since the Black Friday's email came out & their are adult/childish wants I registered for a new account/password. This worked I can log in & see my want list.

Yes AW needs to make their site a little more streamlined for us old graybeards.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I had no problem signing in to my account.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Wow...*

Got mine. Blown away with the poor quality - errors everywhere.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

They have a page for signing up now,not sure if it`ll work but worth a try-
https://www.autoworldstore.com/Catalog_subscribe.asp


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

torredcuda said:


> They have a page for signing up now,not sure if it`ll work but worth a try-
> https://www.autoworldstore.com/Catalog_subscribe.asp


I have signed up for this before...Still zip, nothing, no catalog...Same old story.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

TUFFONE said:


> I have signed up for this before...Still zip, nothing, no catalog...Same old story.


Same here, but this time i put my wife's name and email address in to see if she gets one.

Dave


----------

